# live plants in p tank



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

I was just checkin out some tanks and I see quite a few people with live plants in these P tanks. I was just wonderin about that much light in a P tank. Ive heard lotsa things about keeping light dim in a Piranha tank. You guys leave your bright light on all day eh. How do the Ps like it?

Chad


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

heh that is a common question ... i put as much light as i need for my plants and didnt worry about my P's not liking it ... yea they dont like it but i payed lots of money for my plants and spend alot of time on it ... so i want it to live ... after about 3 months the P's have no problem with the lights...


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

Once again I just second jah maan.


----------



## Scrambled (Dec 17, 2003)

I just buy low light plants (anubias). I am more concerned about my p's health than my plants even though I pay a bundle for them. I wrap my bulb in electrical tape until it's dim enough for the piranhas but still light enough for my plants. My plants are doing great.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Sooner or later your P's will get used the light.
I use extra reflectors for the light cause i want healthy plants and i leave the lights on for 10 hours and my P's don't care about it.


----------

